# كيف يتعرف الـ PLC على الـ AutoCAD



## يوسف حميض (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

لدي مشروع صناعة ماكينة رسم على الحديد ، ولدي عائق وهو كيفية تحويل صيغة رسمة الأوتوكاد الى لغة يفهمها الـ plc او صيغة يتم يتعرف عليها servo drive.
هل يوجد برنامج للتحويل يعمل مع الـ PLC ........او يقوم بالتحويل لصيغة JCOD لماكنيات CNC

ارجوا من لديه خبرة في الموضوع ان يوجهنا لحل هذه المشكلة ونرجوا دعمنا ببعض الشركات التي تخدم هذا المجال ، 

ارجوا الإفادة والتوجيه مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## ksmksam (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن تذكر اسم الماكنه اللي عندك


----------



## ديمتري (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزي .........
أود أن انوه لك أن ما تطلبه غير متوافر بأغلب ال PLCs لكن هنالك موديل من شركة DELTA التايوانية لل PLC يدعم ال G-code .....
و هي شركة تؤمن دعم كبير لعملائها و لو أردت استطيع أن اعطيك رقم الدعم الفني في سوريا


----------



## engineering future (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بص فرق الاول بين حاجتين انت بتعمل الماكينة يبقى اذن انت مهتم بالكود اللى هيشغل الماكينة لكن انك تحول رسمة للكود ده ده حاجة تانية الاول ده زى compiler والتانى ده translator


----------



## ديمتري (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بس ممكن يدمج الشغلتين يلي تفضلت فيهن : 
بإمكانه انو يرسم رسمة عل اتوكاد ثم يصدرها لبرنامج CNC متل ال MASTERCAM و يلي بدورو بحولها ل G-code ثم ال G-code يؤخذ لل plc يلي بتدعم هل شي متل ال delta يلي بتحولو ل stl أو ladder او اي لغة plc أخرى


----------



## يوسف حميض (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> ممكن تذكر اسم الماكنه اللي عندك



الماكينة سيتم تصنيعها


----------



## يوسف حميض (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ديمتري قال:


> عزيزي .........
> أود أن انوه لك أن ما تطلبه غير متوافر بأغلب ال plcs لكن هنالك موديل من شركة delta التايوانية لل plc يدعم ال g-code .....
> و هي شركة تؤمن دعم كبير لعملائها و لو أردت استطيع أن اعطيك رقم الدعم الفني في سوريا



اشكر لك هذه المعلومة ، تستطيع ان ترسل لي الرقم .


----------



## يوسف حميض (18 نوفمبر 2010)

engineering future قال:


> بص فرق الاول بين حاجتين انت بتعمل الماكينة يبقى اذن انت مهتم بالكود اللى هيشغل الماكينة لكن انك تحول رسمة للكود ده ده حاجة تانية الاول ده زى compiler والتانى ده translator



نعم انا ابحث عن هذا compiler اما عن التشغيل والبرمجة فالأمر هين وسهل .......


----------



## يوسف حميض (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ديمتري قال:


> بس ممكن يدمج الشغلتين يلي تفضلت فيهن :
> بإمكانه انو يرسم رسمة عل اتوكاد ثم يصدرها لبرنامج cnc متل ال mastercam و يلي بدورو بحولها ل g-code ثم ال g-code يؤخذ لل plc يلي بتدعم هل شي متل ال delta يلي بتحولو ل stl أو ladder او اي لغة plc أخرى



اشكر لك تفاعلك مع الموضوع ، معلومة جيدة، وعندي استفسار هل تم استخدام هذه الطريقة الذي ذكرت؟


----------



## يوسف حميض (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بانتظار افادة باقي الأعضاء


----------



## khaledali222 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

على حسب معلوماتي الضئيلة في هذا المجال انت لست بحاجة الى نظام plc انت بحاجة الى نظام يحول من صيغة dxf الى نظام nc يلي هو ال gcode و ال m code يمكن انك تراجع شركة IBE sofwaer لانه عندهم نظام يسمى ncCAD ممكن انهم يفيدوك بشكل ممتاز


----------



## يوسف حميض (25 نوفمبر 2010)

khaledali222 قال:


> على حسب معلوماتي الضئيلة في هذا المجال انت لست بحاجة الى نظام plc انت بحاجة الى نظام يحول من صيغة dxf الى نظام nc يلي هو ال gcode و ال m code يمكن انك تراجع شركة ibe sofwaer لانه عندهم نظام يسمى nccad ممكن انهم يفيدوك بشكل ممتاز



شكرا ً اخ خالد ، ارجوا افادتي برابط معين للبرنامج ،،،

باننتظار الإفادة من باقي الأعضاء............


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن تفيدنا بموقعك وبلدك وبحول لله نحل لك مشكلتك نهائيا

يمكن تحويل الماكينه من plc الى cnc وهذا افضل لك من جميع النواحي

ويمكن أيضا ان اصنع لك الماكينه او اتعاون معك في تصنيعها ان احببت ويمكن ان احولها لك سي ان سي ايضا حسب رغبتك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج ال 3mach افضل واحد يحول الرسمة لجى كود
ويوجد دوائر انترفيس على النت اسهل من الplc


----------



## ديمتري (9 ديسمبر 2010)

انا آسف على التأخير 
أخي يوسف انا الحقيقة لم أجربها ..........
لكن الدعم الفني يجب ان يعطيك المعلومات الوافية عن هذه الموديولات و datasheet الخاصة بها 
(و اود أن انوه أن s7-300 و s7-400 لديها هذا الموديول أيضا لكن دعمها الفني سيء للغاية مثلها مثل باقي شركات ال Plc الكبيرة و أسعارها غالية جدا )


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بانتظار الافادة من باقى الاعضاء
شكرا


----------

